# Weres The Best Place To Send Pocket Watches To Auction Does Anyone Kno



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

Was just wondering if anyone knows or could recommend a good place or website to send antique pocket watches away for auction?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

ebay is the usual choice, most things fetch their worth


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cheers for that, yes I am on ebay butI was thinking just auctions that specialie in pocket watches.

You know as in the dealer determines it's value first.

Give you his price recommended for sale plus commision charges.

Ebay is worth a shot I guess


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

The commission on Ebay is very reasonable, if you go to a big auction house you'll be paying 20% + Photographs for the catalogue+ additional fee for making the item avaliable throught the internet + addtional photographs for the internet + any restoration the auction house feels will make the item more saleable + VAT.

All this coupled with the minimun fee which at one Big Auction hous [i'll give you a clue it starts with B and ends with Hams] depending on the sale can be as much as Â£30

After everything you end up selling to the trade because most people are at work when they hold the auction.

The other major factor is the big Auction houses rate there success in selling an item, not in obtaining the most for it. Thats my experiance.

If you've got museum quality 18th century Brugeut's that are unique then i'd recommend specialist watch and clock sales,

I'd recommend finding out how much there worth, fixing how much you want for them [Net] then try to sell them privately.

There's plenty of people who like a bargain and if your not having to pay 20%. they would be.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks for the reply,

Some rather useful information there.

I will keep it in mind.

Yes I am familiar with ebay and realise that the commision fee on sales is low.

Which is to my advantage.

Im just not too sure that certain items could be sold on ebay for their real true value.

Especialy rare and certain uncommon antiques because not everyone would know what they are looking at and most of all what their looking at is worth.

I have contacted some private auctions.

And if they offer a half decent price.

Why not, I will sell to them even if I have to pay commision.

Well that's as long as they don't take the absolute mick when it comes to percentages.

What's good with them is that things are out of my hands and they look after the rest.

As long as I get payed reasonable money it saves me the agro of trying to sell privately you know.

For the record, if anyone out there is wanting to get their antique pocket watches priced for free.

Theese two websites provide this service:

(www.antiquorum.com)

(www.fellows.co.uk)

It's fair handy and easy, just send a description with a few pics in the fields provided and voila 

They answer pretty quick too.

Of course it might be best to point out that you might be interested in selling.

Wheter that's true or not is irelevant.

But it's best to say that you might be interested in selling rather than just saying yes by the way im just using you for your free service. 

I mean afterall, if they are offering this free service aren't we entitled to use it.

Personaly I found it very useful, quick quotes for my antique watches without having to move my fat ass.

Hope it's useful to some of you out their.

Kind regards

Robert

It's actualy quite good.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Robert...if you can find out a ball park figure for your watches, you can always put them on the Bay with a reserve or a Buy it Now price....rather than have someone win a beautiful watch for peanuts.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

If you have a price in mind why not try a punt on the *For Sale *section on this site.

I for one would be interested at least to have a look.


----------

